# When Can i add inverts in a new tank?



## planderos (Sep 14, 2007)

I have just set up my tank again because I moved location. I pretty much started from scratch so everything is new. I'm just a bit curious when should I start adding hermet crabs, snails, shrimp into the tank? Levels (Nitrite and Nitrate) are still a bit high so I'll probably wait a few weeks but can/should i add them in before the fish?
thanks
adios


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

if you are new to saltwater its best to stick with a fish only tank to help you get your bareings on sw. but if you wanna experiment, then add them after you have had a fish in there for a while to make shure everything's fine.levels are at 0(nitrates can reach a small .5 mpp) and make shure your specific gravity, p.h. ect. are where they are because inverts are very sensetive to extreme water quality changes


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't see any reason whatsoever to say not to add inverts to a tank. Most are relatively hardy to begin with in respects to eating and such. Water parameters need to be a little more stable for critters than for fish. And there is no reason you can't have a tank full of critters with no fish. Feed very lightly.


----------



## planderos (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I had a salwater tank before and I was told by a friend that I should add snails, etc first to help stabilize the tank before I added fish. Just wanted to see what the general public thought about this idea because last time I had my saltwater, it became a big expense and I don't want to go through that again. I have read up a lot upon the topic though
thanks
adios
pablo


----------

